# Felt Weird for 3 days now



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

3 Nights ago, I was driving home from a friends house when I started to feel weird. I felt like I was forgetting things.

I got home, and I was me, but I didn't feel like myself. I felt outside of me - and this wasn't the first time I had felt this... Honestly, I have done some weed in my day, and I've had a few bad trips, but that was months ago, and all the sudden I felt like I was in a bad trip again. It was horrible.

So I told my mom my symptoms (I left out the weed part) - we went to a nurse practitioner who specializes in mental health, and he told me that I had depersonalization. So right now, I'm waiting to get in with a psychiatrist, and this in between time is just as tough as the first time.

So I'm in a predicament: I really don't want to tell my mom that I used, but I suppose I should. Also, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to get yourself out of what I like to call "the funk" or how to prevent it.

Thanks! From what I hear, it's good to have hope and stay positive. I'm glad I've found a community!

Carrie


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Carrie said:


> So I'm in a predicament: I really don't want to tell my mom that I used, but I suppose I should. Also, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to get yourself out of what I like to call "the funk" or how to prevent it.


It's best if you do tell your mom. Sooner is better than later, because by and by she'll learn some day. And it will probably lift a great weight off of your shoulders.

As for "the funk"...try not to feed it with fear or attention, because it feeds off of that. Try to treat your body with healthy things. And most importantly stay away from drugs, even weed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, i would tell your mom if i was you, i was kind of in the same situation i had done mushrooms ecstasy and weed many times and had to tell my mom and the psychiatrist what i had done. In the end it was a good decision not only because i had gotten that off my chest but also because it greatly helped the psychiatrist. Also try and keep yourself occupied to avoid "the funk".


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> And most importantly stay away from drugs, even weed.


That is my number one regret right now. If I had known, I would have never started.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

I hate to double post, but one more thing.

I also have a loss of emotion, not only when I'm having DP, but in between. I feel like I've lost feelings for people that I once had feelings for, especially when I look back into memories - it's like they've lost some of their emotional value - and I have a feeling that those memories lost could be what's causing it for me, but anyway, do we recover from that emotional loss? I feel like I've lost my drive.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

You need to tell your mom and the doctor everything that happened to they can better treat and cure you. My DP was also drug induced as well. I have heard its easier to come out of it when it is. I have had mine for a little under a month and I am not sure if I am getting close to being cured, but I am a lot better than I was the first week.

I really wish you luck hun


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the support you guys. I feel like this board is just an answer to prayers.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Yeah obviously stay away from drugs, but really stay away from anything you can like caffiene or even crappy food. I'm one to talk as I just finished eating an eclair







.

Ok so i've seen this theme with DP. People will have bad trips on weed and then experience DP as soon as the next morning when they wake up, many a week later, and some off and on and then get hit like a month or so later.

I had a bad trip the first time I smoked and had what I now know was DP for about I beleive 4 days. It faded away, I stopped smoking weed after about 9 more tries... imo DP never became a problem until now, 12 years later. 
So.
1. It can go away for you.
2. Apparently it would have likely happened anyways.

Your doctor told you you had Depersonalization?! Holy crap. I had a psychologist tell me "it doesn't sound like Depersonalization" after I went into it. She just said it was anxiety. A Psychiatrist i'm seeing just got really figity and said something to the effect of "After some of the stuff you've told me, i'd believe anything." His posture changed and manerisms changed and everything, as if I had just told him I'm a serial killer.

My mom and a few people now know about my bad trip 12 years ago. Its easier when its 12 years ago and I've built a very responsible life since, but its still relief none-the-less. Its true, if you don't tell her now and this stays chronic, most likely it will come out later. For instance that same Psychiatrist did actually ask me about MJ use. So I told him about it. TBH though I did not tell him I had a panic attack from it when i was 18. So I know where your coming from. Its hard to talk about it.

I would give it some time and then when it starts to effect your life... like a tipping point. Then let it all out. I held on as much as I could and tried to be smart about it. But when "shit hit the fan" ( no sleep, failing at my job) I had to just let a lot of things out and get whatever help I could.

Some people don't need to know about the weed though


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Your doctor told you you had Depersonalization?! Holy crap. I had a psychologist tell me "it doesn't sound like Depersonalization" after I went into it. She just said it was anxiety. A Psychiatrist i'm seeing just got really figity and said something to the effect of "After some of the stuff you've told me, i'd believe anything." His posture changed and manerisms changed and everything, as if I had just told him I'm a serial killer.


That's what I thought was going to happen to me! But the doctor I happened to see had also seen a lot of this because we live in a military area and there's a lot of PTSD patients who get these symptoms. Good luck with your other doctors though!

Good news though - I told my mom about the weed, and she was okay. There wasn't a lot of questioning, just "alright, at least it wasn't this.." kind of thing. And in reality, every time I did smoke, I fell into a short 5 minute DP before my high, so my DP wasn't just one bad trip, it was a couple of trips. I also feel like this recent flair up was a combination of some emotional things and some weed things, and it all just happened and my mind just decided to flip a switch. But tomorrow, hopefully I'll get on something and get some therapy. Again, thank you for all the support! When I feel like no one gets it, I come here. I also I feel like the more I learn about what might be causing this in my own life, the more "real" I start to feel. You guys are amazing.

Update: Today I went to the psychiatrist and I got put on Zoloft. He seemed kind of in shock when I told him this. When I told him about my bad trip with weed, he seemed to think that the weed was laced with something and that my DP was a result of flashbacks, but he also acknowledged that it could be a combination of a lot of stressors and depression in my life. But again, he was so tripped out by what I was telling him - he thought it was insane. I have therapy soon so hopefully that will clear things up.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah its hard to know what to do. You get confusing information all over the place. Doctors are all different with different opinions and backgrounds. Friends and family all say different things. Some are in denial, or some just try to impose the closest thing they can relate too. "you know one time blah blah blah and so I just ate some ice cream and lived life..."

So may be somebody can develop schizophrenia and they have may be some path of action to take while people with DP get looked at like they are claiming they were poisoned by the flying spaghetti monster.

I'm on Zoloft 75mg. Its worth a try.

I'm glad things went well on the weed thing.

you know its probably not all too uncommon that parents raise their kids using some fear tactics, then the kids smoke pot anyways, get paranoid, have a panic attack, and then said parents now have DP'd kids. I dunno. Every time I smoked, the few times that I did, I was always paranoid my dad would find out.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I'm on Zoloft 75mg. Its worth a try.


Has the Zoloft been working out for you? Can you tell a difference?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Its hard to say. I'm not sure what its doing. It seemed like the first 3-4 days were extra rough and then it smoothed off. Since then i've moved from 25, to 50, to 75mg. I suppose the depression side of things are lessened. There is more "fuck it" attitude perhaps. As far as actual DP/DR stuff goes I think most people don't really get much from SSRI's.


----------

